# Father Johns Medicine help



## glasgowzulu (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok folks who can help id this bottle. Father John's Medicine on side.


----------



## glasgowzulu (Mar 25, 2011)

Bottom...cant really tell what says.


----------



## glasgowzulu (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's the side....


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Stephen,

 They're pretty ubiquitous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From wiki-Father John.

 Digger Odell has an excellent article on _A Look at the Use of Religion in the Promotion of Patent Medicines_.


 "THE HIGH PRIEST

 None was more successful in its exploitation of the religious connection than the Father John Medicine Company of Lowell, Massachusetts which promoted its medicine by using the visage of one Father John.






 The story according to one source is that Father John Oâ€™Brien, invented his prescription which he gave to two local druggist in Lowell. George Carlton and Charles Hovey ran a drugstore in town around 1850. Supposedly they gave the prescription to local church members and later bottled it for retail sale.(, The Bottle Book, Fike 1987)

 Another source indicates the Lowell apothecary of Carleton and Hovey, began in 1860s to market a cough medicine developed by a local Catholic priest - Father John O'Brien.  When the medicine became popular the apothecary reorganized as the Father John's Medicine Company. 

 A third source which claims to be the true story says, â€œTradition has it that Father John O'Brien was taken ill in 1855.  He made his way to the pharmacy of Carleton and Hovey on Merrimack Street to get something for relief.  He was given a tonic that was composed of cod liver oil and had a licorice taste.   Unlike many other medicines of its time, the prescription contained no alcohol.  It worked so well for the priest that he began recommending folks to visit the apothecary and ask for "Father John's Medicine" - a legend was born.â€( University of Massachusetts Lowell Center for Lowell History )

 The exact details are obscure but the business was owned and operated by the Carleton and Hovey until both died in the 1880s. yes">  Popular as it was under their auspices, the real growth came close to the turn of the century.

 Whatever the truth, whether Father Oâ€™Brien or Carleton and Hovey invented the mixture, the use of Father John Oâ€™Brienâ€™s name and picture along with a plausible product created an sales empire which lasted over 150 years. The company may have invented the product in the mid 1800s, but it was not until about 1900 that the sales began to grow to a national distribution. Extensive advertising campaigns helped drive the effort. They created posters, advertised in many newspapers and even had films promoting their products in the later years.

 In the early 1980s the company was sold and moved it's manufacturing plant to Cody, Wyoming

 Later variants describe the medicine as a â€œNutritive Tonic and Wholesome Medicineâ€. It was made from cod liver oil gum Arabic and glycerin mixed with sugar, licorice and flavoring oils (5 Â½ oz. Size)






 The original trademark information for â€œFATHER JOHN'S,â€ is described as

 â€œA REMEDY FOR [LUNG AND THROAT TROUBLES, A BODY-BUILDER, HEALTH FOOD, AND NUTRITIVE BLOOD AND NERVE TONIC, ] COUGHS DUE TO COLDS BY ITS SOOTHING EFFECT ON THE THROAT. FIRST USE: 1900. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1900. Registration Date May 21, 1907

 Owner (REGISTRANT) CARLETON & HOVEY COMPOSED OF AUBERT J. FAY AND EDGAR L. FAY, CITIZENS OF THE UNITED STATES FIRM MASSACHUSETTS NO. 236 MERRIMACK STREET LOWELL MASSACHUSETTS

 (LAST LISTED OWNER) WOOLFOAM CORPORATION, THE CORPORATION ASSIGNEE OF NEW YORK 1001 FRANKLIN AVE. GARDEN CITY NEW YORK 11530 Assignment Recorded ASSIGNMENT. Renewal 4TH RENEWAL 1987.

 The Canadian Trademark gives a bit more information. Date of first use in CANADA November 1928. REGISTERED: 1903-11-20. INACTIVATED: 1994-09-09

 REGISTRANT: Carleton & Hovey Lowell, Massachusetts UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. CURRENT OWNER: Lambda Inc. (a Wyoming Corporation) 721 Sheridan Avenue Cody, Wyoming 82414 Wyoming

 From the Canadian Patent Office: yes">  UNITED STATES OF AMERICA REPRESENTATIVE FOR SERVICE: PHARMA-PAK LTD., 2020 ELLESMERE ROAD,UNIT 1, SCARBOROUGH, ONTARIO M1H 2Z8

 The words FATHER JOHN'S and a bust-portrait, in form of medallion of the Rev. John O'Brien, deceased. The words FATHER JOHN'S are arranged above said bust-portrait. The arrangement of the words may be changed and different styles of letters used without altering the character of the trade-mark, the essential features of which are the words FATHER JOHN'S and a bust-portrait in form of a medallion, of the Rev. John O'Brien, deceased. Judging the how common Father John bottles are, the business was hugely successful." From Digger Odell.

 If you want a more Irish Catholic perspective, you might read "THE TRUE STORY OF FATHER JOHN'S MEDICINE".


----------

